# ral and 802.11n



## minimike (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi there


```
ral0@pci0:5:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x27901814 chip=0x07811814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ralink corp.'
  device  = 'RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe'
  class  = network
```

For the driver ral(4) is there any chance to get 802.11n with an RT2700 or RT2800 chipsets working on 10.3-RELEASE? The 11-RELEASE could be an option but I like more to stay on 10.3-RELEASE currently

Otherwise the RT3090 would supports 802.11n ? The manpage does not tell anything about a limitation such like the older chipsets.

It's not the money from 20 to 40 bugs. It's the time :/

cheers Darko


----------

